# Lobby & Petition Directv to Bring back Tivo ??



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

With Liberty buying Directv, or at least Fox's stake, Wouldn't now be the good time to vocally start a movement to bring back Tivo, regular and HD?

If you believe so. post here and let us know your thoughts. I think that if we get vocal, we would stand a good shot at bringing back new Tivo models that actually work.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Oh, for the love... NO!


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

why not, my HD Tivo has been great. only had problems once i have added a hr20.

The Directv designed model is a debacle. If you like it great. keep it. I just think we should have the option to decide. and NOT have Directv disable alot of the great Tivo functions and networking functions like they did with the tivo models they did release.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

TiVo doesn't have a hardware unit that can decode MPEG4. We would be waiting for a loooong time for it to even hit the market.


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

If you think D* will go back to tivo to apease a few of it's subscribers and ditch their own efforts to control their own receivers and how they work I think your sadly mistaken. I think if we all are patient and allow them to fix the quirks that are aparent in the HR20 that has only been out 3 months we all will be happy in the near future. Of course there are problems with change especially when a company attemtps to launch something that's new. They have good intentions with launching their own DVR receivers and will work out the bugs when TIVO was first introduced they had bugs too but they all worked out in the end. That's why you like your tivo they have been in the recording business longer than D*. Give D* time and don't expect a fix overnight and I think you will be happy once more.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, it's way too late for that. Even if there were any compelling reasons to consider such a thing the MPEG-4 issue completely trumps it. D* needs MPEG-4 as fast as possible to go with the upcoming satellite launches to get national HD widely available.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> TiVo doesn't have a hardware unit that can decode MPEG4. We would be waiting for a loooong time for it to even hit the market.


The Tivo Series 3 can decode MPEG4.

The trick would be integrating the new sat tuners and coming up with a new (stable) dssapp to control them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ebockelman said:


> The Tivo Series 3 can decode MPEG4.
> 
> The trick would be integrating the new sat tuners and coming up with a new (stable) dssapp to control them.


There are multiple different codec in the MPEG-4 universe..
No guarantee that the architecture design, chipset, ect... in the T3 will just "work" with DirecTV flavor


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It would definately take a dedicated design and manufacturing effort to get a new, MPEG4 capable DirecTivo DVR. If that were to be done, it would be at the very least, a year or longer before anyone would see one. That just isn't going to happen.

I can think of no reasonable business argument that would make Liberty consider such a course of action. As others have noted, the decision point is history and there is virtually no possibility of that decision being reversed.

Carl


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> Oh, for the love... NO!


My thoughts exactly.



carl6 said:


> It would definately take a dedicated design and manufacturing effort to get a new, MPEG4 capable DirecTivo DVR. If that were to be done, it would be at the very least, a year or longer before anyone would see one. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> I can think of no reasonable business argument that would make Liberty consider such a course of action. As others have noted, the decision point is history and there is virtually no possibility of that decision being reversed.
> 
> Carl


Not to mention that we would all be "starting over" again. No telling how long, once we got it, for all the bugs to be worked out.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I have had Tivo for 4 years. I got it because I wanted dual tuner functinality. The interface IMO has always been slow and clunky. I have had problems(Guide not downloading, lock-ups) a few times a year (Which according to some here is DOWNRIGHT UNSTABLE). 

HR20 has problems. So far, for me, not to bad. More than I had with the old Tivo but not enough to drive me crazy. In fact the slowness of the Tivo was WAAAAAY more infuriating then an problems I have had with the HR20. Especially the way reordering the season passes would hold you hostage for minutes at a time.

Say NO to Tivo!


----------



## lewah33 (Nov 2, 2006)

mitchelljd said:


> With Liberty buying Directv, or at least Fox's stake, Wouldn't now be the good time to vocally start a movement to bring back Tivo, regular and HD?
> 
> If you believe so. post here and let us know your thoughts. I think that if we get vocal, we would stand a good shot at bringing back new Tivo models that actually work.


Yes - absolutely yes!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

carl6 said:


> it would be at the very least, a year or longer before anyone would see one. That just isn't going to happen.
> 
> I can think of no reasonable business argument that would make Liberty consider such a course of action.


While I don't see it happening, please consider this:

1) No one outside of Alviso and maybe El Segundo knows whether or not TiVo Inc. was working on an MPEG-4 capable receiver. They may very well have developed one in case it was needed. Especially after the train wreck that was the R15.

2) Malone is a money guy. He will have a room full of number crunchers giving him the bottom line on many different aspects of D*. One will bound to be STB's. If it turns out to be cheaper to go back to TiVo, or a possible other supplier, then they very well might do it. Remember, the whole TiVo thing fell apart in part due to RM's insistence on total STB control and he had NDS as well. Malone might not be as rigid on the Whole STB control.

So again, while I don't see it happening, I can't discount the possibility of it either.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope Tivo comes back. I'm holding off on upgrading to HD because of it. If I do upgrade to HD it'll be with the cable co or Dish(free dvr can't beat that). ><


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Araxen said:


> I hope Tivo comes back. I'm holding off on upgrading to HD because of it. If I do upgrade to HD it'll be with the cable co. ><


Then start looking at Comcast or RSN (depending where you are in Chicago).
As TiVo is not comming back... If it does... it wouldn't be for a while.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Read what D* execs said at their press conference!!! The HR20 is their future. They need the unit for Video on Demand starting in BETA testing this spring. By the time D* gets finished with their upgrades to services, you'll be able to find all the the Tivos you want at your nearest landfill.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

aramus8 said:


> Read what D* execs said at their press conference!!! The HR20 is their future. They need the unit for Video on Demand starting in BETA testing this spring. By the time D* gets finished with their upgrades to services, you'll be able to find all the the Tivos you want at your nearest landfill.


That is why I sold my HR10-250 now (couldn't get rid of it fast enough), it will be obsolete sooner or later.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

give me dual buffers, and I'll switch right now

(Yep, I know they're mulling this feature)


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

aramus8 said:


> Read what D* execs said at their press conference!!!


But remember, today's D* execs are not necessarily tomorrow's D* execs. Malone may want his own guys in there. And besides, D* execs also say there is nothing wrong with their HD Lite.:eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

EMoMoney said:


> TiVo doesn't have a hardware unit that can decode MPEG4. We would be waiting for a loooong time for it to even hit the market.


Perhaps this is partly because DirecTV abandoned TIVO for their own hardware, thereby giving TIVO no incentive to build an MPEG-4 device. Had DTV kept some relationship alive, maybe by now we WOULD have an MPEG-4 DTIVO.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, sounds to me like a good enough reasons to figure out a way to promote and push Directv to bring back a Tivo powered solution.


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
I really doubt that we will see a return of tivo. Having worked for the company for a while now, I don't see them spending that much capital to develop the r15s an hr20s to toss them aside. Directv tivos will go the way of ultimate tv and the previous interactive sysyem that DTV had when i first started working for the comany, its a fact, no use getting to upset about it. BTW 3 days until I get my r15 installed, yipee


----------



## Fishin2Deep4U (Oct 14, 2006)

Probably old news, but I just came across this.

http://www.komotv.com/news/tech/5130896.html

Dave


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
After reading that article I'm more convinced that there won't be a retun of tivo powered dvrs


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Dbadone said:


> If you think D* will go back to tivo to apease a few of it's subscribers and ditch their own efforts to control their own receivers and how they work I think your sadly mistaken.


I bet they are rethinking that now. Just to save that $1 per..


Dbadone said:


> I think if we all are patient and allow them to fix the quirks that are aparent in the HR20 that has only been out 3 months we all will be happy in the near future.


At that time of this post it was at the 5 month mark. August 11.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Que said:


> I bet they are rethinking that now. Just to save that $1 per..


If you think it was "just" about saving $1 per subscriber...

Then you have not delt with many third party vendors... it is rarely "just" about the $1... especially when that $1 was the basis of the original contract....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I like the Tivo interface and it works well but quite frankly I don't miss it. As a matter of fact it seems like Tivo support for DirecTV DVR's had gone down a bit. My wife still uses Tivo upstairs and she told me last night that some of her season passes are not recording. Sure enough, if you look over at the TivoCommunity, almost everyone is having problems with their season passes and it's been happening for over a month.

I really think it's time to move on. Tivo is an excellent product but the general design of their interface has run stagnant. Features are missing that should have been added years ago (like space left on the hard drive among others).


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I like the Tivo interface and it works well but quite frankly I don't miss it. As a matter of fact it seems like Tivo support for DirecTV DVR's had gone down a bit. My wife still uses Tivo upstairs and she told me last night that some of her season passes are not recording. Sure enough, if you look over at the TivoCommunity, almost everyone is having problems with their season passes and it's been happening for over a month.
> 
> I really think it's time to move on. Tivo is an excellent product but the general design of their interface has run stagnant. Features are missing that should have been added years ago (like space left on the hard drive among others).


Only thing is that the new HDDVR from D* doesn't work for most. As of yet.

I looked at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166&page=14&pp=30

They think it's the guide data from D*.



> Why would you expect TiVo to say or do anything. The DirecTV receiver with TiVo is completely supported by DTV not TiVo.
> 
> While DTV may ask TiVo for help and there may even be a contractual requirement for TiVo to provide the help it is DTV and DTV alone that has the responsibility for this.


So is this on all D* DVR?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Que said:


> Only thing is that the new HDDVR from D* doesn't work for most. As of yet.


Define Most.....



Que said:


> I looked at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166&page=14&pp=30
> 
> They think it's the guide data from D*.


Right now... that is the only corrolation... but, right now... as far as I know, neither TiVo or DirecTV has definitively identified WHAT is causing it.

And the guide data comes from TMS (Tribue Media Services)... I don't know if DirecTV add's anything to the guide data for the TiVo usage... before it transmits it out.

As for the segment you quoted....

Well yes... DirecTV has a responsibility to their customer... but they have to work with TiVo (the 3rd party vendor), to find out what the actual issue is. TiVo still owns all the code, they do all the development. DirecTV doesn't hae the source code, nor debuggers for the TiVo versions.

So don't ever expect TiVo Inc to say something, as that is not how it works in 3rd party solutions.

IMHO: Another reason on why DirecTV wants to do their own systems... If they are going to get blamed for the issues, they would like to control to fix it.



Que said:


> So is this on all D* DVR?


What is on all DirecTV DVRs?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Que said:


> They think it's the guide data from D*.
> 
> So is this on all D* DVR?


I will agree that D* is ultimately responsible but Tivo is still getting paychecks from D* and should be helping with the problem. The guide data isssue is speculation at this point.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tivo's not coming back, just live with it or choose another provider. It was made *very* clear at CES and other interviews that the HR20 is the top cornerstone to their future.

The *only* way I can see Tivo sneak back in is if a year from now the HR20 platform is a failure and Malone (assuming he hasn't sold DirecTV off again by then) decides they need to go a different direction. And even then you're probably talking at least 2 years to market for a new DirecTV Tivo box.

I think the main reason DirecTV went their own way isn't so much $1 per box as many people think but was twofold:
1) To get to a common base GUI to make support easier and to increase the DirecTV brand
2) To be able to do all the advanced stuff they want to do such as the VOD, Sunday Ticket player tracker and interactive stuff which can't be done on a Tivo...without a significant overhaul anyway. And if you're going to completely redo the Tivo platform anyway to support these advanced features (assuming Tivo would even agree to it), why not take that R&D inhouse and do your own product to make more synergy?

Anyway, just me rambling before lunch...


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

I was *READY* for the HR20. Called 2 month before release. I was ready for it! 
I still am.... just needs a little for time. It's in my notes that I will get a free upgrade, even record the (moviemk.exe) call. Just to make sure. I'm sure it will get there in time.


----------



## linuxworks (Dec 27, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> TiVo doesn't have a hardware unit that can decode MPEG4. We would be waiting for a loooong time for it to even hit the market.


come on - how hard would it be for someone as skilled and experienced (in this field) as tivo to add mp4 to their box, via an incremental design? new hardware, clearly, but so what? companies in the valley can do this stuff in 6mos time! this is not rocket science. its not a high school senior project (lol) but its NOT that hard to do, I don't think. given their programming team and experience, no, I don't think it would be difficult for them to do it at all. way less than a 9mo cycle, if they really worked hard on it. 6mo if they hired extra and make it a prio. (just a WAG, though).


----------



## linuxworks (Dec 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> It would definately take a dedicated design and manufacturing effort to get a new, MPEG4 capable DirecTivo DVR. If that were to be done, it would be at the very least, a year or longer before anyone would see one. That just isn't going to happen.


a full redesign might take a year (if they did NOT leverag existing o/s and apps, which they would; and turned out new rev of hardware plus needed a major re-write). but I strongly feel an incremental add-on of a codec (mp4) would NOT be anywhere near a year.



> I can think of no reasonable business argument that would make Liberty consider such a course of action.
> Carl


how about hedging their bets and having a backup strategy? why not have two concurrent projects going, to back each other up? the POS hr20 that exists now could be a stop-gap measure until they get the 'real' product ready. I think they EOL'd the tivo WAY too soon. they prolly know that now, themselves. so turn it around - start to re-work with tivo NOW and get their good box in place so that you can swap out those bad hr20 nightmares for a real box when the real one is ready.

I know, I know - pride is involved here. so they won't do it. and they think that control is all that matters and quality is secondary. I wonder how long that strategy will continue to 'work' for them?

but one thing I learned in my years - never be single-sourced if you can help it! have a backup plan. don't source chips from JUST one place if you can avoid it. don't design things with components that you can only get from 1 place (some things you can't avoid, but each time you do this, your leverage in negotiating goes down a notch).


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

mitchelljd said:


> With Liberty buying Directv, or at least Fox's stake, Wouldn't now be the good time to vocally start a movement to bring back Tivo, regular and HD?
> 
> If you believe so. post here and let us know your thoughts. I think that if we get vocal, we would stand a good shot at bringing back new Tivo models that actually work.


 The problem with Tivo is. You have to have A phone line plug into TIVO. No, I'd rather not have Tivo be another part of TIVO service and a phone line, with a recall of all unit's. Yes, Have Tivo make the units, but with My DIsh Network And DirecTV, I rather not be dealing with phone, since my R.V. is unserved. That's the problem. Dish Network got sued by TIVO, and Then Dish get Injuncted, rediclious.


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

"The problem with Tivo is. You have to have A phone line plug into TIVO."

Since when?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mjones73 said:


> "The problem with Tivo is. You have to have A phone line plug into TIVO."
> 
> Since when?


"Tehncially" part of the TiVo service, requires that phone connection.
Else you will get a daily nag screen... unless you hack the unit.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, the nag is annoying. And you don't want to try to read or delete your messages after getting the nag for a while.


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
Hoping that tivo will come back is about like hoping that lg will come out with an hd beta max system. Btw i would still have my beta max player, if it hadn't broke down and I sold it for parts. Did you see the article about Tivo and Comcast going into a joint venture? If you believe that tivos is coming back, I have a lovely bridge in New York I can sell you cheap.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Any rumors about Tivo comming back to Directv recently? I hope so. I reactivated my Hr10-250, and am really enjoying it. My locals on the HR20 have annoying lip snyc issues from time to time, and the HR10-250 OTA avoids that. CNN HD also has the same issues.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

jal said:


> Any rumors about Tivo comming back to Directv recently? I hope so. I reactivated my Hr10-250, and am really enjoying it. My locals on the HR20 have annoying lip snyc issues from time to time, and the HR10-250 OTA avoids that. CNN HD also has the same issues.


That would be like going back to Windows 98, ain't going to happen


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Never mind... just realized someone brought this thread back from the dead.... where it should stay with tivo...


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

jal said:


> Any rumors about Tivo comming back to Directv recently?


none, sadly.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

Rpbertxyz said:


> That is why I sold my HR10-250 now (couldn't get rid of it fast enough), it will be obsolete sooner or later.


It will still be capable of recording HD OTA after DTV goes all mpeg4 & DTV in SD, so I think they will still be around for a LONG time.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tuff bob said:


> none, sadly.


Or happily from my perspective. I currently use a TiVO for my SD and the HR20 for my HD and I much prefer the menu and the controls of the HR20. I like the TiVO's duel buffer, but that is about the only feature I prefer on the TiVO.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have nothing but problems with my HD Tivo from DirecTV. No problems with there own HD DVR. So no thank you. 

Instead spend the money on research on a multi room viewing solution for the DirecTV HD DVR Please.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I gave away both my previous HR10's. No need to look back.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite quotes...

"Chances are Slim to None....And Slim is on a diet."

by Earl


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1592769 said:


> Here is one of my favorite quotes...
> 
> "Chances are Slim to None....And Slim is on a diet."
> 
> by Earl


way I heard it is "Slim to none and Slim has left town


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> way I heard it is "Slim to none and Slim has left town


Yea he has said that one too.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

There are a few variations I think.

"Chances are Slim to none and Slim went for a walk."

Hey, if we keep this upmaybe the TIVO stuff will go away. :sure:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The odds of Tivo returning are just as good as the Titantic finaly making it to New York.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Pier 19, 15 minutes ago, whats the problem? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My HDVR2 has been sitting in the garage for 16 months. I think it's about time to scavenge the hard drive (upgraded to 120 GB) for computer use and put the rest on the trash pile. If Tivo returned to DirecTV, I'm I doubt if I would want it. My HR20 and HR21 do just about everything I want (or will soon). OK, I still see room for improvement, but that applies to Tivo, as well (I have more use for PIG than for DLB).


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

No thank you. TIVO is so yesterday. Why would I want that back?


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nothing like beating a Dead Horse. I like my HR2x's much better than I did my HR10. There's no going back for me.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder how long jal had to search to find this dead thread? 

Give it up.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I wonder how long jal had to search to find this dead thread?
> 
> Give it up.


 wonder how many of us will respond to keep it alive ??


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> wonder how many of us will respond to keep it alive ??


Probably too many.

Crap...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Probably too many.
> 
> Crap...


for sure,

darn it


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I guess I'm just obsessive compulsive. When I find something I really like, its hard to let go.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Dbadone said:


> If you think D* will go back to tivo to apease a few of it's subscribers and ditch their own efforts to control their own receivers and how they work I think your sadly mistaken. I think if we all are patient and allow them to fix the quirks that are aparent in the HR20 that has only been out 3 months we all will be happy in the near future. Of course there are problems with change especially when a company attemtps to launch something that's new. They have good intentions with launching their own DVR receivers and will work out the bugs when TIVO was first introduced they had bugs too but they all worked out in the end. That's why you like your tivo they have been in the recording business longer than D*. Give D* time and don't expect a fix overnight and I think you will be happy once more.


DITTO!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Always hard to not let go and go forward at the same time..


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It amazes me when people, viewing life through a microscope, think they are seeing the whole world.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Nope, I hate my TIVO that is in the bedroom. I can't wait to UPGRADE it to a HR20.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

From the DirecTV CEO (5/7/2008):

Chase Carey:"Oh, and TiVo. I think we continue to try to -- I'm sorry, *I forgot about TiVo*. I think we continue to see a few things -- I think we have a constructive relationship. *We are not doing a lot in all honesty* but I think we have an honest dialog that I think is sincere about seeing if there are things that make sense for us. I mean, at our core, the heart of our business is going to continue to get driven by set-top box technologies we've developed that are at the core of the -- as we launch VOD and whole home solutions and broadband connectivity and all these things, they are all tied into set-top box software that is deployed and operated by us. That doesn't mean there aren't things we can do with TiVo and if we can find a way to crack it, I think we've always been open to an intelligent relationship if there was one. "​
from the horses mouth ...

http://seekingalpha.com/article/76201-directv-q1-2008-earnings-call-transcript?page=-1


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I would only want an HD Tivo for DirecTV if they incorporate some of the features that the HR2Xs have added (PIG, two-touch series link and more). Once DirecTV fixes some of the recording issues (i.e. HR20 without a Blues Clue) and adds MRV, I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

They should at least give us a choice! BRING BACK TIVO!!!!!.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

celticpride said:


> They should at least give us a choice! BRING BACK TIVO!!!!!.


You do have a choice.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

NO!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> From the DirecTV CEO (5/7/2008):
> 
> Chase Carey:"Oh, and TiVo. I think we continue to try to -- I'm sorry, *I forgot about TiVo*. I think we continue to see a few things -- I think we have a constructive relationship. *We are not doing a lot in all honesty* but I think we have an honest dialog that I think is sincere about seeing if there are things that make sense for us. I mean, at our core, the heart of our business is going to continue to get driven by set-top box technologies we've developed that are at the core of the -- as we launch VOD and whole home solutions and broadband connectivity and all these things, they are all tied into set-top box software that is deployed and operated by us. That doesn't mean there aren't things we can do with TiVo and if we can find a way to crack it, I think we've always been open to an intelligent relationship if there was one. "​
> from the horses mouth ...
> ...


Great quote.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Why?   

I like my HR21 and I would bet a lot of folks on here like theirs too. I don't want Directv to start diverting resources to supporting 2 very different models. If someone really wants a Tivo, then they should go with a provider that has this option.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> You do have a choice.


You are so right. People are free to exercise that choice whenever they want.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Araxen said:


> I hope Tivo comes back. I'm holding off on upgrading to HD because of it. If I do upgrade to HD it'll be with the cable co or Dish(free dvr can't beat that). ><


I just spent the last week at my Brother-in-laws house and he has Dish with a VIP 722.

While it seems to be a good DVR, I like the the HR21 better. Maybe that would change once I got a better feeling for the controls, but I see no compelling reason to want to switch to dish. Especially when Directv's HD PQ is a little better in my uneducated opinion.

And I have had 2 cable co. DVR's, neither one of which could hold a candle to Dish or Directv. Oh yeah, I've had a HR10-250, and I like the HR21 way better.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Or happily from my perspective. I currently use a TiVO for my SD and the HR20 for my HD and I much prefer the menu and the controls of the HR20. I like the TiVO's duel buffer, but that is about the only feature I prefer on the TiVO.


there is nothing wrong with a little choice. If there was a straight up choice between an HR20 and a MPEG4 HD capable Tivo for DirecTV, I'd throw the HR20 out.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Come on, why can't anyone accept changes in life? Should we petition to bring back 8-track players and tapes?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

HD tivo is inferior compared to the HR20 or HR21. why do i want tivo when directv boxes, to me, are better?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This discussion, and other TiVo discussions, are being moved to the Legacy Receiver forum.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never had a problem with my SD Directivo unit, and as of late a lot of issues with the HR20 and HR21. So if Tivo can come out with a new Directivo HD DVR I am all for it.


----------



## rawilson (Oct 9, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> You do have a choice.


Actually, I do not. I'm stuck with my HR20 for 15 more months. If you can get me out of my contract, let me know. At that point, I'll have a choice...and yes, I'll be gone in a second.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Seems it would be better to lobby TiVo to release a PC version of its software like Replay did. Obviously there is a market for it. And coupled with an HDCP20 it seems to me that it would be a viable solution. And very lucrative for TiVo.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I still think the Tivo interface is superior. Directv could download it into the HR2X boxes and still have the features that some like about the Hr2X: DOD, mediashare, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jal said:


> I still think the Tivo interface is superior. Directv could download it into the HR2X boxes and still have the features that some like about the Hr2X: DOD, mediashare, etc.


Another "Bring Tivo back" thread.......oh goodie..... :lol:

By the way, I HATE the Tivo User Interface, and always thought it was designed for the kind of person who would struggle just to use the on-off button.....but then....I know where my on-off button is.....  :lol:  :lol:

This thread should be good for another 2-3,000 posts or so....

Enjoy! 

P.S.....my old HR10-250 Tivobox has a good 1/2 of dust on it while acting as a paperweight in a closet. At least I found a good use for it (that should spur on at least a couple hundred posts)....


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Instead of collecting dust, you should sell it on e-bay, where they still sell regularly, so that someone else may experience Directivo joy.


----------



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a petition at TCF with thousands of sigs for HMO on directv tivos. Directv never gave them what they wanted. Directv tivo owners are JUST NOW getting options like undeleting recordings and online scheduling. If you want a tivo, get cable. Otherwise, have fun whining on message boards and starting worthless petitions. Directv, now more than ever, does not care.

Considering tivo has a 30 trial period (nothing of the sort with directv), and you have benefits such as backing up HD material to your pc and elsewhere, as well as MRV with HD programming, I highly see the hesitation to try it out unless you're a sports junkie. Fortunately I despise professional sports, I get all of the HD programming I want from comcast, and it's all for less than the price of service with directv (and I get high speed internet in that price too!). Oh, and by using a side-by-side comparison, Comcast PQ is considerably better than Directv (MPEG2 or MPEG4). Due to tivo's trial policy, you can try this comparison yourself without fear of losing >=$680 ($199-receiver+$480-termination fee).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jal said:


> Instead of collecting dust, you should sell it on e-bay, where they still sell regularly, so that someone else may experience Directivo joy.


I'd feel guilty doing that, as the MPEG-2 content is going to be gone later this year, and it will truly be a boat anchor.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

You shouldn't feel guilty, just put that concern on your listing. For me, The HR10-250, with the OTA recording capacity, is just fine. Most of what I record is network OTA, and for the extra 4.99 a month, many of us feel its worth it to have the TIVO on line. Sure, I'd rather have a new TIVO record the MPEG IV channels, but it's still worth having.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd feel guilty doing that, as the MPEG-2 content is going to be gone later this year, and it will truly be a boat anchor.


Yes that is true!.I also have heard the sky was falling also!.:sure:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have the HR10 and the HR20. The two have different interfaces, both with pros and cons. I expect that the HR10 will be usuable for at least the next year recording OTA HD and DirecTV SD. Possibly my HD DNS as well.

Changes happen, get over it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The HD DNS are scheduled to go to MPEG-4 sometime in the fall.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Yes that is true!.I also have heard the sky was falling also!.:sure:


Glad the memo got out...


----------

